

Art of Manliness: A Great Blog for the Man in You - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/art-of-manliness-a-great-blog-for-the-man-in-you/

======
devicenull
Why not link directly to the blog, rather then some other one saying how good
it is?

Edit: Based on all your submissions, are you just spamming your own blog?

~~~
guitarjunkie
Right? Every. Single. Submission.

